
Ask HN: How would you build a shopify or Airbnb today? - Max-20
My question only targets the technical aspect, how would you build a MVP for a complex project like shopify or Airbnb today?<p>Here you can see what they used 10 years ago: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;engineering.shopify.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;engineering&#x2F;e-commerce-at-scale-inside-shopifys-tech-stack<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;quora&#x2F;2018&#x2F;02&#x2F;20&#x2F;what-technology-stack-does-airbnb-use&#x2F;#39ee8ca04025<p>And keep in mind, the goal is to launch as quick as possible as your next rent is due and you need to make money.
======
j4mie
Your probability of high-scale success is extremely low. So use whatever
technology you are most comfortable and efficient with, keep your code as
simple as possible, and then worry about scaling later.

------
Nextgrid
I'd use standard Django or Rails or whatever framework I'm most comfortable
with. I will definitely avoid using microservices or Kubernetes - those are
wastes of time for ~90% of projects.

